# Mirror Lake Highway - Non-confidential Fishing Report



## Hunt1Fish2 (Dec 19, 2007)

*If you have access to the Confidential Fishing Reports, stop here. Do not read any further. You have your own pages to read. Push the back button now.*

I went up the Mirror lake highway early this year. This report is for conditions as of 06-24.

Still lots of snow, but the highway is open. Scattered snow starts at the Upper Provo Falls up to Teapot. Lots of snow above that at the higher elevation lakes. Access is still blocked for planting at these higher lakes.

Teapot is open but with some winter kill. Some dead fish in the shallows. A few fish were rising and some people were catching.

Moose Horn Lake is still 99% ice covered. Appears to have quite a lot of winter kill. Multiple dead fish in the little open water there was. Water was poring over the dike.

Scout Lake is still 95% ice covered. Appears to have had some winter kill. Some dead fish in the little open water there was. No fish were rising.

Mirror Lake is about 50% ice covered. The road from the highway is blocked by snow. Some people were making the walk down.

Pass Lake has open water. Some fish rising. Fishing was slow but I did manage to catch a couple of rainbow and brook trout. I could see a few albino rainbows but they did not like anything I offered.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Hunt1Fish2 said:


> *If you have access to the Confidential Fishing Reports, stop here. Do not read any further. You have your own pages to read. Push the back button now.*


I kept reading anyway. *(u)*


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

So did I! -BaHa!- O-|-O *(u)*


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Even though your report included nothing about homosexuality or religion, I enjoyed it and found it very informative.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Hunt1Fish2, you only need to report 29 more fishing trips and you will be granted access to the top secret, for your eyes only, elitist, special members only forum.
Keep up the good work and catch another Tiger!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Don't feel bad, you're not missing anything in the confidential section. Well, I just posted the names of the lakes I just visit, but that's no biggie.

Other than that, you'll see pretty much the same thing you see here. 

For some reason, there are Pineview and Echo reports in there and even a Utah Lake report. Pretty secret stuff. :|

Thanks for the Uinta update though. Quite informative.

Just a question though: 

Why wouldn't you want those with access to the confidential reports section to read your report? 

In fact, there's really nothing in there about the Uintas.


----------



## fish4me (Jun 19, 2008)

Never heard of any of those lakes. Will have to check them out this summer. Thanks


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Crap I still read it... Oh well, thanks for the info Ill be up there this weekend hopefully!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I fished lost lake on Tuesday. I watched the DWR dump TWO truck loads of fish in Lost Lake. They came from up the canyon so I presume as hunt1fish2 mentioned that the higher lakes are still inaccessible. They stopped at Lilly and Teapot but I could not see if they were able to access them or not. A week earlier Lost Lake was 75% ice. The snow is melting VERY FAST!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you i have been wondering about mirror lake.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude, that is great!! Haha all of us except for like two so far have been from the confidential section! So you caught a handfull of fish? The albinos by the way will eat a piece of worm behind a black marabou jig. Got a few the other day that way. Your welcome. :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hunt1Fish2 said:


> *If you have access to the Confidential Fishing Reports, stop here. Do not read any further. You have your own pages to read. Push the back button now.*


From such a ridiculously immature statement I must ask, did your mom drive you up there or did you hitch hike?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> From such a ridiculously immature statement I must ask, did your mom drive you up there or did you hitch hike?


I don't believe his mom would have waited while he fished all those area's, and hitch hike? That is also out of the question....it would take too long...

I think his *Non-confidential report* was very informative and I'd like to see more... _(O)_


----------



## bushrat311 (Sep 11, 2007)

For everyone that is not part of the "cool club" confidential forum, you'd better hurry and get your 40 posts, 'cause there's a thread about Salem Pond that you've got to read ASAP or you'll miss out on one of the hottest places in the state :roll:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

bushrat311 said:


> For everyone that is not part of the "cool club" confidential forum, you'd better hurry and get your 40 posts, 'cause there's a thread about Salem Pond that you've got to read ASAP or you'll miss out on one of the hottest places in the state :roll:


You are giving out secrets that are not ment for all eyes! :lol: 
Be careful of what you post.  
Truth is, once people gain access to the new forum, they are generally disappointed with what they are finding.
It's a nice place to visit, but you won't live there!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

So what's the deal TREE, are you just playing me off, or are you looking out for my best interest? Maybe I'm not getting access 'cause there ain't a whole lot going on in there.
Its been 17 days for Gods sake.


----------



## Leemun (Feb 20, 2008)

What about Trial Lake?


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm I'm sure Trial Lake is open by now with the other lakes in the area being open. There could be a snow bank or two to get around though.

What a difference a couple of days makes. I saw on channel 5 weather a picture of Scout Lake. It was completely ice free just 2 days after I was there.

Thanks for the tip. I did try the jig and a worm, but the Albino's would not touch it. They were quite spooky.

For those that thought I was serious about those with access to the confidential reports not to read this post. Come on, if I did not want you to read it I would not have posted it. In the words from the Carol Burnett show, *"lighten up lady".* :mrgreen:


----------



## tap (Jun 27, 2008)

As you can see from the thread about Trial Area Brookies (by another poster), Trial is open. I was also at Trial on Saturday teaching a lady friend to cast with a fly rod. It is still pretty wet up there and there are some snowdrifts. The campgrounds at Trial were still closed, but you could get into the parking lot really easy by the time I got there on Saturday.


----------

